
Sangaku - pmoriarty
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sangaku
======
iheredia
Collection of 30 Sangaku Problems
[http://u.osu.edu/unger.26/files/2014/04/Sangaku-12zn2jo.pdf](http://u.osu.edu/unger.26/files/2014/04/Sangaku-12zn2jo.pdf)

Homepage [https://u.osu.edu/unger.26/online-publications/sangaku-
probl...](https://u.osu.edu/unger.26/online-publications/sangaku-problems-
involving-ellipses/)

------
pattisapu
The "Engines of Our Ingenuity" radio show / podcast recently aired an
interesting episode about Sangaku:

[http://www.uh.edu/engines/epi2441.htm](http://www.uh.edu/engines/epi2441.htm)

